# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ervin Hatibi

## Fiori

*Nate Shkurti*

Të shtëna
Nata shpohet e pikon
U mbush qyteti me ujë prej macesh
Të shtëna, të shtëna
Rrëzohet gjumi përmbi nënat
Rrjedh nëpër udhë qumështi i gjirit
Valiumi
Frika qytetare, meshë e mekur nën bankat e drunjta
Të shtëna të shtëna
Zhurmojnë nëpër qepalla këpucët e rënda
Me këmbë të mitura ushtarësh brenda.



*Merzia*

Merzia varferon vec pjese te trupit
Te cilat fshihen nen bust
Merzia, piedestali qe me larton
Kesaj rruge pa tradita, pa barrikada
Te pjek merzia, merzia, merzia
Sic piqet nje pikture anitike, plasaritet verniku
Pluhuri mbi pikture i josh qepallat te ulen
E tonet kuqerreme te burojne nga merzia
Prej piktures e sajojne dhomen e vetevrasjes,
ku perdet u ulen
eshte dhoma e mire e miqve, me veles
I je qepur nje karrigie te rende dhe nuk del kurre
Nga titulli i librit, brenda te cilit sigurisht qe ti
ekziston
Nen emra te rreme e kujtese te njellojte
Ne nje cep te bibliotekes do ta gjej te vjeter librin
Merzia, merzia
Merri gjymtyret e mija e hidhi ne ndonje loje
Ku vec mund te humbet
Vec te mos e prek me trupin
As te falem me to nuk dua
Ose i nderroj gjymtyret me floket e mij
Ah, floket e mij dy here te prere, aq te gjate
Mes tyre gjendesha mes nje kopshti trendafitesh ujitur
pa gjak
Ku stolat kendonin me ze te harruar
shatervani...
Aty midis flokesh i shpetoja njerezise
Tek me sy te mbyllur ecja e s'me shihnin
Kerkoj floket e mij qe qene te verdhe
Po krejt ma thithnin te keqeni dhe me linin mua
Vec merzira te mira
Po tani qe pa floke kam mbetur, pa njerez kam mbetur
Merzia
Eshte dicka e hidhur qe nuk ben dot pa te me
Si edhe pa e quajtur pikellim apo me fjale me te ndera
eshte dicka qe vertet te kthen ne bust
Barkun me qime e kofshet t'i fsheh e t'i ruan
Ne uje te mbyturish
Qe t'i kesh per pleqeri
Tani qe zhduka edhe floket e shenjte
nje figure e lojes me letra jam bere
Duke buzeqeshur me nje lule gazi ne dore
Me ca rroba te stolisura fort
Bust, bust spathi, si fant
Me dy koke e kater duart me thika e gjethe te gjumit
Tanime merzia si nje gjarper pellumb
Ne nje fole thurur prej flokesh te ngordhur
Ngroh si veze dy kokat e mija
Njera eshte per vrasje, tjetra per vetvrasje.



*Atdheu Turist*

Kamarda ishte këtu
Pantallonat e shkurtra
Aparatin fotografik nuk e shqiste dore
Vërtik kokën me flokë të bardhë linçuar
Flokë të bardhë, vargan turistësh me kërcinj konserve
Plakë prej shëndeti dhe qershori
Nën bluzat e bardha lisho e vesh trupin
Zhurmë zanoresh janë thithat gjinore
Tek hapin rrathë të shtrembër në ujin e ndenjur te bluzës
Cfarë drithërash Kamarda, plot
Jot shoqe parkon në pleqerinë poshtë bluzës
Nuk e lëshon aparatin, emri i markës
Me Y greke, që ndryshe kalamajtë e shqiptojnë
Të pisët lypin çamçakiza e qindarka
Të pisët, të shprishur gjaku
Plaka shtrëngon
Qemerin e kishës, që sapo doli
Ata shkruajnë se ishin aty
Të dy çift pleqsh
Kamarda kthehu në katund.
Aparati fotografik, aparati fotografik
Kërcinjtë, falanga falangjesh, turistët e zbardhur
Turistët, turistët, me flokë të bardhë, të verdhë
Kisha ku u martua Kastrioti
Ishe aty Kamarda
Shtrëngonit aparatin fotografik, këtu të vjedhin
Dy cicat si një autobus i vetëm përmbi hartën gurore e pluhur
Qumësht pluhur ish-qumështi italo-shqiptar



*Ndjenje e dashuruar*

Me ndjenjat jam ulur ne dhome e bisedoj
ato jane dashuruar me ty, une nuk i besoj
Me hir trendafilash dimri, qe celin mbi re,
te krahasojne
si harqe ylberesh hutuar 
rreth flokeve te tu duan te qendrojne

Mbi udhet e fletes sime fillojne te vrapojne
dhe tingujt nga pas po i ndjekin
une per nje cast ndaloj
te gjithe me shikojne dhe nisin e presin
u them po shkoj, hej ta takoj

Nga duart e henes te marr,nga yjet e ftohte
mbi krahet e mia te mbaj, nga endrrat te mbroj
Rreth teje ndjenjat e mia dhe tingujt e lashte
njeherazi thone
ky djale qe ju shihni prane ka shekuj me radhe 
qe po ju kerkon

Harrohemi ne brigje prekjesh,ne kenge vetetimash
ne dete te arte buzeqeshjesh
ecin mbi perla vargjesh, ne maja te lira
ku vetem nje ze eshte degjuar,
heeej, heeeej jam dashuruar...


*Afrohu*

Dua ti harroj sot fjalet
le te flasin vete veshtrimet,
le te flase dora qe dridhet,
ketu mbi kitaren time.

Se kur erret bie nata
nje drite ndizet brenda meje,
njerezit fytyrat fiken,
asgje tjeter s'ndjej vec teje.

Neper jave rrjedh trishtimi
cigaren prape kam filluar
nuk je ndryshe nga te tjerat
vetem une kam nryshuar.

E terhqeh imazhin tend,
dhe veten neper gjume
jemi bashke, por ne agim,
i vetem mbetem une.

Te shoh me qarte kur ti je larg,
afrohu te te dua
dhe nese kjo eshte loje
nuk me pelqen te luaj.

Dicka mire e kam ditur
vajzat vdesin porsi lulet
nje petal qe me solli vjeshta
permbi floke vjen e me ulet.

Te shoh me qarte kur ti je larg...



*Deshire dhe Heshtje*

Tej dritares eshte ngrohte
njerez jan ulur ne tavolina
qyteti nis e del prej vetes 
ne rruge bredhin klube e makina

Nuk eshte e thene te jem krejt i vetem 
s'eshte e then te jem as vete i dyte
me miq te rastit po te mbushet nata 
nje vend do gjej ku the clodh syte.

Kam ftohte e s'te shoh prane
mendoj, mendoj se si
avujt e ngrohte te frymes time
si zogj te bardhe e te verbuar mberrijne te ti
ne enderr vijne, e qete kendojne
e une me syte pak mbyllur ri
koken ngre lart, degjoj ngadale
kengen e hene te brisht si zane qe solle ti.

E di se hesht hija ime
e di se lotet s'flasin kur
ata ata degjojne vec fjalet e mia 
ne heshtje qendrojn dhe ata si une

Pas pak ngadal do te iki
qe lotet te shkoj ti fshi diku 
ketu prane mbase atje larg
pas pak ngadal do kethehem une



*Parku i dhimbjeve*

Ka një park ku vetëm rri shikon 
Edhe në darkë dhimbje dha të shtogve 
dridhje shpirti parkun e kënaq 
Trotuarët tingujt vuajtjet vallëzojnë mbi park 
E pas me hap një tren harresash 
mundohet të më kapë 

E në krahë kam netët 
Që ëmbël më vajtojnë 
E parë kthema vajzën 
Që lehtë ti këndoj 

Më kane thënë se e kanë parë 
Mbi një lot duke qarë 
Dua sytë ti shoh prapë 
Ti flas fjalë si i marrë 

Në errësirë flokët mi prek 
Goten time kanë lënduar 
Arome e vajzës po më pret 
Nuk më le as për tu larguar 

Para meje buzëqesh nga pas liqenit gri 
Unë lundroj mbi valët e ndjenjës time 
që nesër do të më ikë 
Mërmëritet që vrapojnë pa mua nëpër shi 
Ndezin vonë në park një dritë kujtimesh 
dhe i shuajnë përsëri 

E në krahë kam netët 
Që ëmbël më vajtojnë 
E parë kthema vajzën 
Që lehtë ti këndoj

----------


## Zani

A e di njeri Poezine Lekura jote bronz te Ervin Hatibit?Eshte dhe teksti i nje kenge te aleksander gjokes.
flmd zani

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## drini_në_TR

Ja edhe teksi i këngës që i bëri të njojtur Ritfolkët. 

Unë personalisht kam pas fatin ta njihja dhe ta kisha shok Ervinin. Megjithëse at'herë isha veçse 13 vjeç  :buzeqeshje: , Ervini më linte të shkoja tek shtëpia e tij, ku edhe gjatë asaj kohe Ritfolkët bënin prova, dhe më linte të përdorja baterinë  :buzeqeshje: . Mbaj mënd, tek dhoma e tij kishte vënë në tavan një vizë të gjatë të trash, ngjyrë zezë, që e bënte të dukej tavani sikur kishte një të krisur të madhe... dukesh shumë bukur... posterat i kishte gjithandej në dhomë, por edhe instrumentat muzikorë të Ritfolkëve. Unë isha tip nxënës i tyre, Leksi më linte baterinë që t'i bija me Ritfolkët tek "Taverna Bushi" aty ngjitur tek rruga e Elbasanit, dhe unë që u gëzojsha shumë... kanë qënë kohë të pa harrueshme ato, megjithëse unë isha shumë i vogël në moshë... sidoqoftë e zgjata më shumë sesa duhet...

*Ëndërroj*

Sa dua të jem larg,
larg mërzitjes pa kufi,
sonte do këndoj për ju,
ju që njihni veç qetësi.

Kënga ime ngjitet lart,
atje lart në qiellin blu,
ju o yje më bësoni,
kënga ime është për ju.

Sa herë ju pyes, yje
sa lart jeni ju,
ju më duket sikur thoni:
"Fluturo në qiellin blu!"

Sa do të doja në ktë natë,
këngën time mos ta mbyll,
dhe të ngjitem atje lart,
dhe të kthehem në një yll. 

Si-je, si-je-hee
oho-ehee
oho-ehee
ooa.
Si-je, si-je-hee
oho-ehee
oho-ehee
ooa.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Drejt fatit tim*

Makina ecën me shpejtësi
plepat lemon i ëmbli fllad
drejt horizontit nxitoj unë tani
ku më thërret shpirti im endacak

Fotografia e nënës në xhep
dhe një cigare e shtypur aty
O nënë po iki diku atje tej
ku të mësohem të rroj dhe pa ty

-Refreni-
Ooo, merrmë o fllad
dhe si një gjethe leshomë ti larg
Ooo, lërme trishtim
më lër të endem drejt fatit tim
Kjo vesë e hënës sytë po mi lag, mi laaagg

Kjo hënë e vogël sa pika e vesës
të tjerë qytete ndriçon këtë natë
Rrugë e panjohur është liria
ku më thërret shpirti im endacak

Në çdo qytet ku une të ndaloj
veç i panjohur dua të jem
një kalimtar pa lidhje me turmën
dua qetësi çdo lidhje më tremb

----------


## Dita

Edhe dy te tjera kenge i kane te famshme "Ritfolk"


"Afrohu" dhe "Deshire dhe heshtje"


Poezite e Ervin Hatibit qe kane sherbyer si tekste per keto kenge jane me te vertete te bukura. I kane dhene bukuri pervec asaj qe fal vija melodike dhe zeri i kengetareve.


*Afrohu*


Dua t'i harroj sot fjalët 
le të flasin vetë vështrimet 
Le të flasë dora që dridhet 
këtu mbi kitarën time 

Se kur herët bie nata 
një dritë ndizet brenda meje 
Njerëzit, fytyrat fiken 
asgjë tjetër s'ndjej veç teje 

Nëpër javë rrjedh trishtimi 
cigaren prapë kam filluar 
nuk je ndryshe nga te tjerat 
vetëm unë kam ndyshuar 

E tërheq imazhin tënd 
me vete nëpër gjumë 
jemi bashkë por në agim 
i vetëm mbetem unë 

(refren) 
Të shoh me qartë kur ti je larg, 
afrohu te te dua 
Edhe nëse kjo është lojë 
nuk më pëlqen te luaj 
----------- 

Diçka mirë e kam ditur 
vajzat vdesin porsi lule 
Një petal që m'solli vjeshta 
nëpër flokë vjen e më ulet 

E tërheq imazhin tënd 
me vete nëpër gjumë 
Jemi bashkë por në agim 
i vetëm mbetem unë 

(refreni) 

Dua ti harroj sot fjalët 
kuptoji ti vështrimet 
Nata dridhet mbi rrugica 
dhe ti mbi dorën time 




*Deshire dhe heshtje*


Tej dritares është ngrohtë 
njerëz janë ulur në tavolina 
qyteti nis e del prej vetes 
në rrugë bredhin klube e makina 

Nuk është e thënë të jem krejt i vetëm 
s'është e thënë të jem as vet' i dytë 
me miq të rastit po më mbushët nata 
një vënd do gjej ku të çlodh sytë 

(refren) 
Kam ftohtë e s'të shoh pranë 
mendoj, mendoj se si 
avujt e ngrohtë të frymës sime 
si zogj të bardhë e të vërbuar 
mbërrijnë tek ti. 

Në ëndërr vijnë e qetë këndojnë 
e unë, me syte pak mbyllur rri 
kokën ngre lart, dëgjoj ngadalë 
këngën e hënës të brishtë si zanë 
që solle ti 
-------------- 

E di pse hesht hija ime 
e di që lotët s'flasin kurrë 
prandaj dëgjoji dhe fjalët e mia 
në heshtje këndojnë dhe ata si unë 

Pas pak ngadalë do të iki 
që lotët të shkoj ti fshij diku 
këtu pranë, mbase atje larg 
pas pak ngadalë do kthehem unë 

(refreni) 





Per mua me e bukura eshte *"Drejt fatit tim"*




E paske kujtim te bukur ate me perdorimin e baterise tek shtepia e poetit Drini!

----------


## Fjala e drejte

*(Agenda)*



Të hapësh derën, të mbyllësh derën

të presësh me syse dielli verën

të ndërrosh parfumin

dekorin

kostumin

të bësh maksimumin

të përdorësh telekomandën

të shtypësh tetën

dyshin

gjashtën

të kujdesesh për tonin kur ngre telefonin

-të djelën votonin

të zhysësh kartonin

për një emër

mashkull a femër-si herën tjetër

të ndërrosh fenë, ndoshta dhe seksin

të gjesh pretekstin



*(breaking news) (BBCNN)*



prapë luftë dhe prapë

makinat

e refugjatëve nën avionë

kanë targat perse të 

afganistanit



mjekë pa kufi

të paharruar

tymosin

jashtë vdekjes pop të bob marlit



*(chorus)*



Kinezë, francezë, senegalezë

hieroglife me bojë kine të zezë

njëlloj të gjithë ndryshe ngjajmë

po na shpove njëlloj na del gjak

dhe koka-kola

në xhinse gri na del boja

dhe e njëjtë është jehona

pop që lëshjnë fort rrugët tona

(por edhe aroma)

e njëjtë fytyra

përsëritet rruar nëpër pasqyra

si  a-të e rrumbullakëta

në fundet e vakëta

të emrave italianë 

të grave 

të fqinjëve tanë

(me rimë)
--------------------------- Ervin hatibi

----------


## ju flet Tirana

A ka shkruar gje ne proze Hatibi deri tani apo vetem poezi?
Do deshiroja vertet qe te lexoja dicka ne proze nga ai.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## krispi

kush mund te na e sjelle poezine "Celesi" jam vertet kurioz ta rilexoj

Me respekt
krispi

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kur lexoj poezite e Hatibit me duket vetja sikur po shikoj ndonje tablo te ndonje piktori te madh, ku figurat nderthuren me njeratjetren dhe diku ngaterrohen por gjithmone mbas tyre fshihet nje mesazh i bukur (esseja e Kryeplakut per Hatibin).

Nejse ajo qe do thoja eshte se befasohem kur shoh kete cudi te madhe reth Hatibit, per faktin se eshte fetar. Keta njerez e gazetar te habitur me Hatibin bejne sikur kan harruar se poetet me te medhenje te Shqiperise, si F.Noli,Ndre Mjeda, Gj. Fishta, N.Frasheri e shume te tjere ishin teper te lidhur me fene. Pra elementi i fese nga njera ane tregon nje shenje frymezimi dhe nga ana tjeter e fur Ervinin ne rangun e poeteve te medhenje shqiptar.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

plaku-pa-krye, kur nje lexues i poezise se Hatibit flet rreth vargjeve te ti, ka gjithmone ne koke, gurgullimen e fjaleve te tij magjike kur ai ishte nje IdEaLiSt, dhe ... jo tani, ... eshte fetar. Dikur, askush me mire se "pecist" Ervini nuk mund te vete-gjykohet rreth LSD i gumezhonte ato vargje ne koke. 
Nuk e di ne e ke marre mundimin ta lexosh librin e tij te fundit "pasqyra e Lendes" - flet per banane atje, dhe ... nje poeme kish te perkryer, cuditerisht vetem "nje", te ciles vargjeve te fundit i kishte adoptuar nje varg "incestial", per ta rikujtuar disi me lodhje, me djersitje fetare historite e tij te shkuara te dashurise me poezine.
... Sa per katapultimin e Ervinit ne fe, kjo po, ...  e vendos mes gjenerates te"ndritur" te vjershetoreve shqiptare, sepse nga njera ane tregon rrenien e stilit te Hatibit ne po te njejtin ferr dantesk poetik te cilin ai e luftoi me narcicizem ne librin e tij te dyte "6E", dhe ... njekohesisht, perben edhe nje antagonizem sesi poezi nuk i perket te njejtit zot pervers, apo pederast sikurse feja!!!

Me keqardhej u konstatua se ..., Ervini i dikurshem u vete-helmua shkretetirave te Jordanise!!!

----------


## Saint-Simone

Delirium mendoj se je paksa i irrituar me faktin qe nje poet i madh si Hatibi, nje mjeshter i gjuhes shqipe, ka bere nje zgjidhje qe ty nuk te pelqen. 
Mendoj se nuk kemi te bejme me  nje gjethe te lehte qe çfaredolloj ere ta lekunde e ta çoje nga te doje e mbase ta hedhe ne ndonje pellg te piste. Perkundrazi mendoj se kemi te bejme me nje peme te fuqishme qe i ka rrenjet shume thelle dhe pasi qe ka gjetur diellin ka filluar te jape fruta shume te shijshme. Jam i sigurte se keto frute do na ushqehne per vite me rradhe dhe me vjen keq qe shume njerez, pre e paragjykimeve nuk do te kene fatin t'i shijone....
Librin e fundit te Ervinit e kam lexuar dhe une. Kuptohet se nuk me pelqyen te gjitha poezite. Mendoj se poet i madh nuk eshte ai qe çdo poezi i pelqehet. Nuk me takon mua te bej definicionin e poetit te madh (PO TA LE TY TA BESH) por une e ndjej dhe shoh tek Hatibi POETIN E MADH.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

E SHTUNA E MOTRES
(Incestit tim)

Kete te shtune
Dashuria hapi kemishen e saj prej nape
Krisen kopsat perdhe
Ne u derdhem te kafshonim gjinjte e saj prej smalti
Ne dihatnim, nuk dihet a vertet deshem kete:
Ca puthje me jehona alkooli
Teksa gishtat na rrezohen-panik ne keneten thithese
Te llastikut te brekeve te tua
Syte i kemi mbyllur (shihet here pas here)
Mbyllur kushedi sa po vuaj
Me kenaq habia, ti munde te mos me neveritesh
Bejme si te pire qe ta harrojme
U hapen kopsat varfer sic dritat ndizen
U therrasim taksive te dashurise, si e ka sot emrin kjo?
Vraje lodhjen
Kjo eshte dashuria, kjo qe po te jap per hir te dashurise
Ti terheq barkun, fryma mbarohet
Ti pengon doren qe shtyhet tek sharrat e qimeve
Po, aty tek fushe-arrezi i pabraktisur
Aty ku zhurmojne vatanet e bariut
Do doja te isha ti
Ta ndaloja, ta mbaja doren e tjetrit, gishtat
si ullinj ne dege
Pastaj te zgjidheshim, te m'i ndaje djerset si taste flauti
Nga ashkla e zemres brenda preherit
Te me ndizej uji i rralle
E shtune. Ra kembana e dashurise
Ra ne kuptimin "u rrezua"
Perdhe qe nga maja e kembanares
Ra dhe litari i brejtur me dhembe
Si dhe kembanari ra gjithashtu me koke poshte
Me duart e buhavitura nga litari
I kremtimeve te te tjereve

ERVIN HATIBI (1994)

Ky eshte Ervini te "6E", a mund te hidhet poshte nje varg prej kesaj poezie?! 
Me poshte eshte hymni i Hatibit te "Pasqyra e lendes", (e perseritur 5-se here, me nga nje ndryshim te vogel, cdo variant).

*Edhe nje here mbi cmimin e bananeve*

pertej murit te berlinit
rriteshin kercenuese babanet e romes
viti njemije e nenteqind e tetedhjete e gjekafshe
xhungla prej betoni dhe celiku dhe paniku
njeriu per njeriun ishte ujk ose murg, rrethuar
me banane
ne nje ishull rrethuar 
prej nje uji te kuq te gazuar
_ish bin ajn berliner_
por ne fakt jam nje cek amerikan i cili ...
post marksizmi ende evolucionist riprodhoi
banane te zeza prej gome
per post -
stalinistet, nipa dervishesh, te rrihnin
popullin tone me to (mbaron citimi)
bananiambushur cit me patate te zier embel
patatja eshte edhe buke edhe gjelle e nendheshme
vetembjelle ne fushat muzeale te mathauzenit, treblinkes
me pataten bejme patatina; me doren tjeter 
perkedhelim ne erresire 
barkun e vaket te televiziorit, mbushur me koka-kole
patatinat, jo patatet, jane i njejti fis me bananet
patatinat dhe bananet me gjithe koka-kolen
krushq dhe paje per martesen
e cese me madonen
dhe kane pjelle nga e para bananet
e vdekura te romes
tashme fabrikuar ngushte 
ne te njejtin bistak
me shkopinjte e zinj te gomes

Ervin Hatibi (2002)

P.S.: Ervin Hatibi me teper se poet, ka qene GJENI!!! Ndoshta ende eshte, por ... per mendimin tim, cdokush ... ka lexuar librin e tij te dyte priste prej tij te evoulonte nje rryme te re, te ngjiste nje model vargu te ri, te zberthente neologjizma te reja te libri i tij i trete, aq me shume se kishte 10 vjet ... kishte "braktisur" poezine - por ervini ne librin e trete na u shfaq me perpelitje poetike te nje epileptiku letrar, me nje adhurim te dehur per t'ju kundervene politikes globale, me pak fjale ashtu sic eshte shprehur ne nje interviste te Panorama rreth qendrimit te tij prej 1 viti e 1/2 ne Jordani - " nje germe ne faqen e zverdhur te nje shkretetire" - Ervin Hatibi tani duhet te ishte nje monumet lerar prej platini, sepse ..., SEPSE ... POETI perqafon vetem nje ZOT - POEZINE!!!

----------


## emel

ervin hatibi eshte nje nga poetet me te medhej te brazit te tij .por me sa kuptoj une ju nuk ju pelqen menyra se si ai ka filluar te jetoj tani . por kjo qe i ka ndodhur atij s`ka lidhje fare me poezin per mendimin tim ai mbetet po aq poet i madh sa ne dy botimet qe ka bere me perpara.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Kur e lexon Ervin Hatibin te duket se ai eshte i pa kapshem ... gjenialitetii tij ne artikulimin e leksikes shqipe, menyra se se ai pikturon tablone me metafora, personifikime dhe retorike eshte vertet e rralle. Kur e takon Ervinin e kupton se ke gabuar. Ai eshte shumei kapshem, shume i prekshem. Me ty flet sikur ta njohesh prej vitesh. Sa i thjeshte qe eshte!!!

Kam nderin qe Ervinin ta kem shijuar ne te dy keto dimensione dhe kjo e ben Ervinin te madh. Me te madhin e brezit te tij. Superioriteti i vargut te tij dhe thjeshtesia e tij njerezore.

----------


## Era1

*Poezia e humbjes*

Ti asnjehere s'e kupton çfare humb
Lodron si nje mace ne hapesiren 
E gjelber te syve te tu
Dhe une i fyer i poshteruar
Te pergjoj pas hijes sime
Behet vone, sa vone nga ndarja
Une mbi prush thyej shkarpa
Si idiot i fryj hirit
Ndizu zjarr
Dhe hedh aty lule, shami, vjersha
Rrobat e çdo gje qe kam
E ngel nje lakuriq i varfer, zhveshur
Qe zjarri dot me s'e ngroh.
Ti asnjehere s'e kupton çfare humb
lodron si nje gjethe ne lulishtet pa ane
Te syve te tu
Por une dua te te dua 
Me çdo kusht

----------


## Era1

*MERZIA*

Merzia varferon vec pjese te trupit
Te cilat fshihen nen bust
Merzia, piedestali qe me larton
Kesaj rruge pa tradita, pa barrikada
Te pjek merzia, merzia, merzia
Sic piqet nje pikture anitike, plasaritet verniku
Pluhuri mbi pikture i josh qepallat te ulen
E tonet kuqerreme te burojne nga merzia
Prej piktures e sajojne dhomen e vetevrasjes,
ku perdet u ulen
eshte dhoma e mire e miqve, me veles
I je qepur nje karrigie te rende dhe nuk del kurre
Nga titulli i librit, brenda te cilit sigurisht qe ti
ekziston
Nen emra te rreme e kujtese te njellojte
Ne nje cep te bibliotekes do ta gjej te vjeter librin
Merzia, merzia
Merri gjymtyret e mija e hidhi ne ndonje loje
Ku vec mund te humbet
Vec te mos e prek me trupin
As te falem me to nuk dua
Ose i nderroj gjymtyret me floket e mij
Ah, floket e mij dy here te prere, aq te gjate
Mes tyre gjendesha mes nje kopshti trendafitesh ujitur
pa gjak
Ku stolat kendonin me ze te harruar
shatervani...
Aty midis flokesh i shpetoja njerezise
Tek me sy te mbyllur ecja e s'me shihnin
Kerkoj floket e mij qe qene te verdhe
Po krejt ma thithnin te keqeni dhe me linin mua
Vec merzira te mira
Po tani qe pa floke kam mbetur, pa njerez kam mbetur
Merzia
Eshte dicka e hidhur qe nuk ben dot pa te me
Si edhe pa e quajtur pikellim apo me fjale me te ndera
eshte dicka qe vertet te kthen ne bust
Barkun me qime e kofshet t'i fsheh e t'i ruan
Ne uje te mbyturish
Qe t'i kesh per pleqeri
Tani qe zhduka edhe floket e shenjte
nje figure e lojes me letra jam bere
Duke buzeqeshur me nje lule gazi ne dore
Me ca rroba te stolisura fort
Bust, bust spathi, si fant
Me dy koke e kater duart me thika e gjethe te gjumit
Tanime merzia si nje gjarper pellumb
Ne nje fole thurur prej flokesh te ngordhur
Ngroh si veze dy kokat e mija
Njera eshte per vrasje, tjetra per vetvrasje.

1994.

----------


## [xeni]

FLENE NE XHEPA
LETRAT E PADERGUARA
I NDJEJ NEN LEKURE RRESHTAT TE PESHPERIJNE
ZARFAT TEK DRIDHEN
FILATELI QE TE DASHURIT NUK DO TE MUNDIN
TE MA SHQISIN NGA MISHI
JANE LETRA QE MBASE EDHE I SHKROVA
POR VETES IA DERGOVA
NE ADRESA TE LARGETA
THUAJ SE VETEN DUA TE SQAROJ
ME ARSYET E TE TJEREVE
PER PAMUNDESITE E MIA
ME FLENE NEN LEKURE
LETRA
NJE TUFE E TERE
LETRA QE MBASE EDHE DO TE NISEN
NE FAKT U NISEN, POR PER TEK UNE
QE SI KUTI POSTARE E VJEDHUR
GRUMBULLOJ PER VETE NJE FARE NGROHTESIE, FJALE TE MIRA
QE VETE I SHKROVA PER TE TJERE AQ MIRE
SA NUK MUNDET ASKUSH TE ME SHKRUAJE.

*ERVIN HATIBI*
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Thjeshte i madh!*

----------


## dp17ego

Eshte nje poet mjaft i mire.
Kadare ka thene... poeti i te ardhmes..., me vjen keq qe nuk po shkruan si me pare, por i eshte furue eksplorimit te modernes ne poezi.
poezite e para te tij me pelqejne shume shume; plot frymezim, dhe harmoni.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

TOO DRUNK TOO...
(Dead Kennedy's)


Tani disponoj edhe seksin tend
jam i lejuar ta prek 
i lutur ta hukas

E ke te thjeshte ti
Thjesht rri shtrire ne krevatet e mia 
dhe urdheron te pushoje muzika
te fiket drita
E qesh pertej mjekres tende me dhembe
si edhe pertej
Amfiteatreve te fytit
syte e shtrire, e bardhe, e bardhe...


Pastaj barku yt me faje terheq
vrraga te trasha
ajri
Ti po punon me shate ajrin e dhomes sime
une sillem neper dhome si Lenini
bythet e mija te zhveshura ne terr
jane dy o-te te fjala alkool
E ty te keputet shpirti 
qesh ...
Me cicat e tua prej qeni, kur une te them
se lipset te kesh edhe nje pale te tjera si keto
Cica qeni qe i kane varrur syte njera djathtas 
tjetra majtas
si ne flamur
(pushon e qeshura, ato pushojne se duartokrituri, cicat)
(behet heshtje):
ti kerkon pa u ngritur cigaret
Qe i mban ne cante
ku ka edhe plot gjera te panjohura grash
Zhurma e cakmakut tremb barkun tim te vdekur
i shkurter ndricimi, dihet, si nje vale
Fshin shpejt figuren tende nga rera e syve te mi
Atehere une shtrihem prane teje


kjo cigarja si femije pleqerie, ose si ndonje gje
tjeter me e sakte qe i lidh dy vete
edhe po s'qene aty te dy
fjalet e tua jane rrethuar nga nje ze i padegjuar
ti me thua mes tingujve se s'duhet te te therras me
-Kur je i pire... - shton
asnje e dhene tjeter pastaj
per trupin tend, a je shendoshur shume
a i ke krejt vetullat
Thonjte e mi 
rriten
jane ngulur ne djerse
ne Viet-namin tend te rruar pa napalm
Ti qesh me gjithe ate me tym
Dhe une ta di emrin
E ti nuk do qe une te trishtohem
Ndaj
me pickon here-here
ne nje nga bythet e mija te ligura
si mollezat e poetit me tuberkuloz
E asgje
s'me ndalon te qaj vete
mos ler te ulen syte e mij.


(1994)

----------


## shigjeta

Disa nga postimet ne kete teme u hoqen. Ky eshte forumi i krijimeve te autoreve te ndryshem shqiptare. Kini parasysh ne kete teme te sillni vetem krijimet letrare te Ervin Hatibit. Artikuj te tjere te tij qe i shikoni te vlefshem per t'i diskutuar mund t'i postoni ne forumet perkatese ne baze te tematikes qe trajtojne.

----------

